# Issue after getting service at a Chevy Dealership



## tunwno (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

First time user, and wanted to get some advice if possible.

Last weekend I took my car in (2012 Chevy Cruze LS) for service at a certified Chevy dealership. In which they fulsuhed and topped off my transmission oil, also got a oil change with oil filter change and engine filter change. Though I believe the oil change has nothing to do with the issue.

So this past Saturday I was driving on the freeway doing about 75 mph, and out of no where the speedometer drops to 0 mph. I felt a jerk when that happened, and tried to speed up a bit, but the car would not respond. At that point I switched the car to manual mode, and instead of going over to M6 or M5, it just remained in drive. At that point I just pulled over came to a complete stop.

I called On Star at that point and asked them to run a diagnostic on the car. They advised that code P0700 and P0723 came up on the diagnostic. I was wondering if those codes would have any impact in what was done by doing a transmission oil flush and top off.

Thanks in advance


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P0700 is a Transmission Control Failure
P0723 is a Transmission Output Speed sensor failure.

First guess is that the output speed sensor has come unplugged. It probably got bumped during the ATF drain and fill.


----------



## Anees Aslam (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to forum.
I have same problem P0723 OSS - intermittent state error. i was driving 120 kmph cruise control suddenly car started losing speed. speedometer needle went to 0 kmph and then started jumping to different speeds while car was losing speed, jerky transmission and it didnt accelerate upon pushing the gas. Engine light came ON so i stopped the car.
Restarted and it wont move even 2000 rpm, D started flashing.
I took the car to automatic gear specialist, my car is out of warranty and it has 110k km and i am the second owner.
Dealer changed the OUTPUT SPEED SENSOR with new one, after 1000km driving ENGINE LIGHT came ON again, went to same garage and diagnosed same error P0723. Done Complete transmission overhaul, didnt change TCM. 
I took my car yesterday from garage and felt transmission shiffting is smoother as compared to before but same day driving only 90km ENGINE LIGHT came ON again and abnormal gear shifting behaviour, crazy speedometer and increased rpm, in night i parked the car with ENGINE LIGHT ON.
Next morning, today, NO engine light and car is running normal. Went to same garage, he scanned and found same P0723 error code in the memory. 
He is now asking to change TCM !! 
I am not sure what to do please advise.
One more thing even with the engine light ON when i drive car when its cold it runs smoothly, as it gets hotter problem starts appearing - does this all problem have anything to do with the temperature ? 
Now a days in UAE its 45 degree C.
I have spent so far 1500 USD  .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## Joelcruze (May 18, 2018)

Hello, any chance you found a solution to this problem with P0723 recurring?


----------

